# Got SPL?



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey Guys Im still around, I have just been finishing up a massive Camaro project...Ill post some pictures of the build later, here are some goody shots for you.









Here are 4 JL Audio W7's sitting right behind the driver and passenger. very nice.








Here we have 2 of the 4 1000/1 JL Audio amps and the 300/4 mid range amp on the subfloor.








Here are the floating amps sitting above the 3 below, I added some blue glowing neons to the underside of the amps to illuminate the amps below.

Dial in range of 158-170 db

Let me know what yall think.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Very Sweet man!
More photo's please!!!!!!!!!!


----------

